

The Price of (Dev) Happiness: Part Three - Lunch at Fog Creek - joshuacc
http://blog.fogcreek.com/the-price-of-dev-happiness-part-three/

======
Maven911
I wonder how much it really costs Fog Creek to provide the lunch given the tax
incentive...it might be closer to 8$ per person then 16$

